# Repaint due to flaw in paint job



## TexasRaider94 (Sep 27, 2016)

I had this but flake off for lack of a better term right before I left for spring break 2 weeks ago. Has anyone gotten their dealer to resolve the issue?

2016 Cruze paint issue https://imgur.com/gallery/JZeUh


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Naturally, it is a photo so.......

What I see is a tiny indentation (like from a rock or BB or a result or a indent from the high point of another door hitting it) and shattered paint. 
I have not seen this type of damage from a poor paint process.

Rob


----------



## TexasRaider94 (Sep 27, 2016)

What would explain the perfect curve of the right side though?


----------



## TexasRaider94 (Sep 27, 2016)

Also I bought touch up paint in the paint pen style the dealer sells. This will take care of that correct?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I second the notion that it took a hit, just judging from the picture.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Motion confirmed. All in favor, say aye.

Aye.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks like a long distance hit by a bullet or possibly a pellet from the left to me.


----------

